

Freezegun, time travel for Python tests - mparramon
http://www.developingandstuff.com/2013/12/freezegun-time-travel-for-python-tests.html

======
ColinWright
Discussion from two years ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4906177](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4906177)

Also submitted 9 months ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7418813](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7418813)

And just three days ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8728481](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8728481)

